# Interview



## Kwanele (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi

I would like to ask if anyone has been asked to come for an interview at the SA embassy?

I am based in SA and wanted to change from refugee status to CSV. I applied for my CSV in May in Zimbabwe. Yesterday I got a call from the SA embassy in Harare that I must attend an interview some time this month. Has someone experienced this? What type of questions do they ask? Should I be worried as this is the first ever to hear of an interview at the SA embassy?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Kwanele said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone has been asked to come for an interview at the SA embassy?
> 
> I am based in SA and wanted to change from refugee status to CSV. I applied for my CSV in May in Zimbabwe. Yesterday I got a call from the SA embassy in Harare that I must attend an interview some time this month. Has someone experienced this? What type of questions do they ask? Should I be worried as this is the first ever to hear of an interview at the SA embassy?


I don't think it should be anything to worry about. Just be as honest as possible and ensure whatever information you give them is consistent


----------



## Kwanele (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

